# Vet near Roscoff



## maddicksman (Jan 5, 2009)

Having just completed our first European tour I thought it would be helpful to let others know of a reliable vet near the Roscoff ferry terminal. When planning this trip I could not find any specific vet recommendations for this area other than the information to be found in Pages Jaunes. 
We used Ardies Vincent right in the centre of town at:
11 Place Eveche 29250
St Pol de Leon
0298291424
There is ample parking suitable for MH within 50 metres of the surgery. It is recommended that you make an appointment rather than just turn up - the receptionist spoke reasonable English.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we used them last year, a handy spot with an aire not too far away and a supermarche.


----------

